# tranny issue....help



## jovedaking (Apr 12, 2007)

i own a 2000 b5 s4...im pretty sure yall know that this specific year has some issues that were changed in 2001.5.... the isse im having is 2nd gear grinding in quick shifs from 1st to second or down shifting in to 2nd... 
my question is what is the easiest route in getting this problem resolved...getting a used tranny and swapping i or having mine rebuilt....if your mechanic please be specific on prices and how extensive this job would be..
thanks everyone..


----------



## jovedaking (Apr 12, 2007)

if anyone knows any reputable shops in the are please let me know also...
thanks


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: (jovedaking)*

The issue you describe is not specific to your MY as it can happen to any B5 S4 6 spd.
Unfortunately the internal transmission camera is not connected to the Internet so we can't see all the internal parts that need replacing








Would suggest rebuild your existing as labor to change out a trans for a used only to find the used one has the same or worse issue can get time consuming and expensive if not doing it yourself.


----------



## bemve (Dec 3, 2005)

What you have is a very common issue on 2000 b5 s4's. You need to replace your 1-2 shift collar and you will be fine. Audi came out with a new shift collar and that is what you would be putting in your transmission. Unfortunately, the part alone is $600 not including any labor to pull the transmission out + to tear the inside of the tranny to replace this piece. I am going to be replacing mine in the summer as I have the same problem.


----------

